# Good cross crankset under 150.00?



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Just wanted suggestions , I'm looking for a good quality, but doesn't need to be light weight. I'm racing on a budget this year. Lol lol 

Any ideas? 

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

crossracer said:


> Just wanted suggestions , I'm looking for a good quality, but doesn't need to be light weight. I'm racing on a budget this year. Lol lol
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Shimano Dura-Ace FC-7700 cranks 175mm - road cyclocross | eBay

You're welcome.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Lol thanks heaps . Lol


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

if you can find a decent octalink shimano crank and fresh bottom bracket, they are a really nice option and cheap. It's old technology so look on ebay.

For the newer outboard bearing style, a 105 level is a really nice crank. The outboard BB bearings seem to be less good for cross, the shimanos appear to be the best of a sorry lot.

I hate jerking around with FSA cranks and spacers and theier leaky bottom brackets, but that's just me.

I'd say shimano all the way, or a square taper campy if you can get one for cheap w/ a nice BB


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

actually those ebay cranks are the kind of thing i'm talking about with the octalink. it's harder to find the bb7700's for a cheap price though. remember you need the chainrings, bolts and suchlike


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a octalink 600 ultegra on there right now. It has a 39 53 on it. Maybe just get a 48 tth ring and I'm good? 

Sorry I thought you were being a smart Alex. I agree octalink seems more robust then out board bottom brackets 

Bill


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The EBay crank looks like a pretty good choice to me too. My MTB goes through outboard bottom brackets a lot quicker than I remember killing cartridge BBs. My 'cross bike's bottom bracket never felt very good, but it had "FSA" written all over it.

This year, I'm racing on some random Origin-8 crank arms that were on the counter in a bin labeled "$35" at a shop I go to. I already had a set of chainrings in hand, and had figured out that the crank arms I was using were warped. So, the right price at the right time. So far, so good, but I haven't raced on the Origin-8s yet, so ask me again in the winter.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I ended up getting a ritchey compact cross setup that uses octalink bb. Since I have three of these bb in my stash I'm pretty happy with the buy. It has the replacement left arm so I will be good. 

Now, tubular tires and a new bar and I am all ready for cross again 


Bill


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Jenson has Easton bars on sale.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Bill--I think you can't go wrong with the Challenge Fango+Limus combo if you can run 2 sets, of fango plus Michelin Mud clinchers for the budget minded. Those Challenge are a great tire and not super expensive.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Shimano CX-50 version of the CX-70 cross cranks - the new 36/46 chainrings are worth the $100 price alone - happy with mine on a 105 bottom bracket:

Shimano CX50 Cyclocross Crankset > Sale | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Erik_A said:


> Shimano CX-50 version of the CX-70 cross cranks - the new 36/46 chainrings are worth the $100 price alone - happy with mine on a 105 bottom bracket


To me the chainrings are whats wrong with that crankset. They're stamped aluminum like they use on all their low line cranks and while they may shift fine they look cheap and are not durable. I know this from experience with the MTB ones.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Fsa 386*

42/27 mtn double.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Nah- The CX-50 crank chainrings are machined and pinned, great design. Only difference w/ the CX-70 is that the arms aren't hollow and a bit heavier.



OnTheRivet said:


> To me the chainrings are whats wrong with that crankset. They're stamped aluminum like they use on all their low line cranks and while they may shift fine they look cheap and are not durable. I know this from experience with the MTB ones.


Get improved shifting on your cyclocross set up at an affordable price thanks to the introduction of Shimano's CX50 Cross Crankset. It features a carefully machined large chainring for truly lightning fast upshifts. Shimano's CX50 cyclocross specific crank mean's no more mis-matched systems and aftermarket rings. It delivers the flawless performance only a matching component system can deliver.

The CX50 crank is compatible with all 10-speed systems and perhaps in-between 105 and Tiagra in terms of quality. It is a respectable 810 grams and uses Shimano's tried and true Hollowtech II system mean it will work with any Shimano or Shimano-compatible road outboard bottom bracket cups.

Features

810 grams
110mm bolt circle
36/46 chainrings
10-speed compatible
Hollowtech II bottom bracket compatible


----------

